# Pics for Screen Saver?



## Bryony (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello all 

I was wondering/hoping for some cool pics to save as my work screen saver.
I just love freaking the people out at work with all the reptile pics but need to take it one step further.......with.......... maybe some really good bite action shots and feeding ones 

As i don't want to be told i stole someones pic from there gallery i thought i would ask for people to post some good ones here 

Thanx guys


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

take any out of my gallery you want bry


----------



## Hawk (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't have any action/eating pics but will some of these do ?


----------



## Troy 1000 (Apr 3, 2007)

I think this worked


----------



## Bryony (Apr 3, 2007)

oh thanx guys! these are nice


----------



## josho (Apr 3, 2007)

hear is a couple for ya


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's some more for you Bryony


----------



## gillsy (Apr 3, 2007)

Like the last pic mrsshep, I can't wait until i have some snakes with size.


.... hmmm time to feed the olive again


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Gillsy! He's our 6yr old Diamond who at last measure (just before xmas) was just on 7ft and he's grown since then!!! He's had another 2 sheds!!
He's rather large but very easy to handle! He's very placid and wouldn't hurt a fly... maybe a rat or two hehe!!


----------



## koubee (Apr 3, 2007)

here's some more..... hope they're ok.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 3, 2007)

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p247/gillsy_photos/My Reptilian Pets/Olives/PICT2866Medium.jpg

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p247/gillsy_photos/My Reptilian Pets/Olives/PICT2889Medium.jpg

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p247/gillsy_photos/My Reptilian Pets/Ming/PICT2850Medium.jpg

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p247/gillsy_photos/My Reptilian Pets/Ming/PICT2842Medium.jpg

There are some, if you want larger res photos let me know.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 3, 2007)

<img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p247/gillsy_photos/My%20Reptilian%20Pets/Olives/PICT2866Medium.jpg">

<img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p247/gillsy_photos/My%20Reptilian%20Pets/Olives/PICT2889Medium.jpg">

<img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p247/gillsy_photos/My%20Reptilian%20Pets/Ming/PICT2850Medium.jpg">

<img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p247/gillsy_photos/My%20Reptilian%20Pets/Ming/PICT2842Medium.jpg">

There are some, if you want larger res photos let me know.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 3, 2007)

There are some, if you want larger res photos let me know.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 3, 2007)

There are some, if you want larger res photos let me know.


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 3, 2007)

Psycho with his roast chicken.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL i love that shot, 

Sorry about the double postings not sure how that happened.


----------



## Adzo (Apr 3, 2007)

Not the best shot but feel free to use.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a few of my latest Screen Savers.. I change almost daily now lol..


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 3, 2007)

Hehe. There's my contribution of bite pics:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=44237&highlight=bite+cute
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=50740


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 3, 2007)

Feel free to use this Bry ...and I know you will! hehe


----------



## Bryony (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanx guys!
now i have lots of pretty pic to impose on my work colleges! 

Ha ha ha moosey!
I put that one randomly amongst the others to randomly flash!
He he he he


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

BRY!!! y doesnt it bounce anymore?


----------



## Bryony (Apr 3, 2007)

Huh?
I am still bouncing........the question is....are you?

I usually get all my animal screen saver pic and backrounds from 
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/photography/


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 3, 2007)

your avatar looks painful bryony =(
I've put on weight and suddenly have some boobs and now everything hurts =(


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

i cant c no bounce


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 3, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> your avatar looks painful bryony =(
> I've put on weight and suddenly have some boobs and now everything hurts =(



Sounds like a potential screensaver there :lol:Thanks for sharing


----------



## JasonL (Apr 3, 2007)

here's a "action" shot


----------



## JasonL (Apr 3, 2007)

this ones good for shock value


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 3, 2007)

You can use my avatar if you want to Bryony. Emdee gutsing down a rat.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 3, 2007)

Hahahhaahaha Random award goes to Moosenoose!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 3, 2007)

JasonL said:


> here's a "action" shot


 
Oh my god that is sooo funny!!! I love how he's holding her tail!! You could really put some funny little captions to go with that pic!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 3, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Sounds like a potential screensaver there :lol:Thanks for sharing



hey i felt it was quite important :lol:
I've always just laughed at Bryony's avatar before, now i've discovered it is no laughing matter and actually quite hazardous :shock: :lol:


----------



## Earthling (Apr 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Earthling (Apr 3, 2007)

.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 3, 2007)

olive


----------



## pythonlover (Apr 3, 2007)

that is a stunning olive you have there have you got any full body pictures looks fairly big?

and bryony why not just use your avatar, see the way i see it you could hypnotize everyone and they would do your work for you works both ways dosent it haha.


----------



## urodacus_au (Apr 3, 2007)

*adder*






Came for the pics, stayed for the bouncing boob talk 

Jordan


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Avatar*

How can I refuse that Avatar. By the way feel free to use from my gallery if there are any there.

I reckon you should include a heap of tag pics as well.


----------



## Adam (Apr 3, 2007)

Here you go...


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 3, 2007)

Bryony go for the Urodacus_au one, that is a Classic!! Your work mates will spew over that one I reckon! LOL!


----------



## westaussie (Apr 4, 2007)

here is a soth west carpet far ya


----------



## westaussie (Apr 4, 2007)

and come on now Jen. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## noni (Apr 4, 2007)

i know she's only a hatchy, but...


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 4, 2007)

*Snakes Eating*

Here are some recent pictures of some of my snakes eating. pls feel free to use them if you want to .


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 4, 2007)

some more pictures.......


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 4, 2007)

and some more.....


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 4, 2007)

last couple of pics.......


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 4, 2007)

westaussie said:


> and come on now Jen. Pics or it didn't happen.


:lol: lmfao good try Gary =p
I think i'm gonna make a screen saver out of all these pics too, good one Bryony


----------



## PhilK (Apr 4, 2007)

Use the one floating around of the Olive eating the Diamond!


----------



## Bryony (May 17, 2007)

A little bit of a BUMP 

Sorry guys i am selfish and want more cool pics


----------



## stary boy (May 17, 2007)

I know its probs not "cool" enough for you Bry, but its my favourite, have it framed on my wall


----------



## moosenoose (May 17, 2007)

This one is a bit of a favourite - stuff the snake pics


----------



## Snow1369 (May 17, 2007)

*Here we go!*

Hmmm. . . I have a few, none of whice are very good, other photos are on other comp! But. . . here you go


----------



## Bryony (May 17, 2007)

any cool monitor pics?


----------



## moosenoose (May 17, 2007)

Sorry...I had to


----------



## Bryony (May 17, 2007)

how did i know you would do that


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 19, 2007)

well i know these arent feeding piks..but i get alot of my desktop backgrounds from
www.batkhela.com
all u do is clik the one u want.. it comes up big.. u rite click and save as.. too easy
Hope this helps some..


----------



## beesagtig (May 19, 2007)

Love your BHP koublee.
How big is it?


----------



## Kratos (May 19, 2007)

Not sure if this what your after


----------



## Vixen (Sep 9, 2007)

Not sure if you want these, but feel free to if you want.


----------



## bylo (Sep 9, 2007)

*screen saver*

A pic i took today of my Bredli python ,it made a great screen saver.


----------

